# Snoboss 26" shovel



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Has anyone used this product and if so how has it held up? Reviews seem to be all over the place as far as durability.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I never used one..........I guess no one else has too?

Go buy one and let us know, do a review here.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

My only take on the larger shovels, is that that handles are rarely commensurate to their volume of lift ability. I've seen those, or similar ones, at wally world, but never actually picked one up. I am kinda of partial to a wood handle, because of the strength and weight.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm still on a five pound lifting restriction, I hardly ever shovel snow except for my front stairs and porch


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Bought one....need one for the sidewalks and stairs. The knock is that the exposed rivets (heads) wear out after a couple of uses???????

I had/have the wood handle, aluminum shovel too but the handle rotates and
the scraper is worn so time for a new one. I can screw the handle to the metal but figured i'd try this.....might be easier on the back too???

Will report back but hopefully not until much later


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

db9938 said:


> I am kinda of partial to a wood handle, because of the strength and weight.


Yep. Same here. Plastic, aluminum, steel etc. aren't good choices. My very humble 2¢.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Well, got to use it today. 1 1/2 of snow over frozen slush so not enough for the blower. Actually worked pretty well and the scraper bar is still attached.
It worked better than my old straight handled shovel and i have a fairly large asphalt drive and parking area.

If the shovel holds up i'll be a happy camper....i did spray the shovel with HD silicone spray.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

A copy & paste of the first review I looked at here,
True Temper SnoBoss 26 in. Snow Shovel-1625300 - The Home Depot


This was the best shovel I ever used. I even cleared my driveway and walks faster with this shovel than with my 26 inch snowblower! Then it fell apart the third time I used it! The metal edge on the front of the shovel that clears everything clean came off due to the rivets shearing off from the bottom! My driveway is newly paved and perfectly smooth so the shovel never got hung up on any obstructions to shear the rivets. I will try to exchange it and give it one more chance if there are any left. So I will recommend it with caution for now.

The second review there,
First snow storm I used this shovel and the rivets holding the metal blade started snapping off. I donot reccomend the tru temper snow shovel poor craftsmanship!!!

Good luck with it........I HATE SHOVELING....PERIOD!


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks Ed. I'll post a report on the longevity...and i hate shoveling too.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

It all depends on who uses it too.

Some are hard on their equipment, some things you just can't do with certain things.
Who knows maybe the negatives reviewers where trying to hack away at ice and broke it themselves? 

I take most reviews lightly, unless there are a whole lot of negative reviews.
I didn't go on to read the rest there.

My sister gave me a snow shovel one year when they first came out with the bent handles saying they were easier on your backs. It had a plastic shovel on the end with no kind of scraper bar at all. I figured it would crack and become junk after one season. 
There were a whole lot of negative reviews on the shovel, but I figured heck I got it for free.

I used that shovel for over 10 years and let me tell you I am not easy on shovels.
After the first use the top of the handle, the grab thingy twisted and fell off. I got some epoxy out and glued it back on.

The only reason I stopped using it was that I wore out the plastic from using it. I tried fixing it but it did not work.
I threw the shovel part away and don't ask me why but I still have the handle part.

I am not one who believes in 3/4's of the reviews.
Take it easy with it and it will probably last you a long time.
Just use it for what it was meant to do.


----------



## weirdtolkienishf (Feb 2, 2015)

AverageJoe said:


> Has anyone used this product and if so how has it held up? Reviews seem to be all over the place as far as durability.


Bought one, love it. Best purchase this year except for y snowblower.

No durability problems so far in the face of 4 feet of snow.


----------

